

Ask HN: Determining worth and negotiation points during job offer? - cybernoodles

I'll be receiving a job offer soon from one of the top 3 and was wondering what your strategies are for determining worth and negotiation points. Fresh BS CS grad, but I'd say I have roughly 4x the work experience of your typical fresh grad at some pretty notable places, the majority of it being pure research in ML and also have a non-profit startup. Is this sort of stuff a negotiation point?
======
sherm8n
Yes! You're worth whatever they are willing to pay for you. Since you do you
have a ton of experience you should be paid more than other new grads.

Here are some stats about how much developers are making these days
[http://blog.goodsense.io/2013/04/02/are-you-an-underpaid-
dev...](http://blog.goodsense.io/2013/04/02/are-you-an-underpaid-developer)

~~~
cybernoodles
Thanks! Wow. Those stats seem relatively high for the company I'm negotiating
with. They reflect roughly SDE II salary and beyond.

